# Glock Grip Legnth Reduction 19 to 26



## jbultman (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm thinking about getting a Glock 19 or 26 for conceal carry. Comparatively, I like the general size of the 26 but, like the 19's less recoil and (inherently) better accuracy with a longer barrel and extended sight picture.

So down to business; In a recent posted thread of mine (regarding another topic), VAMarine suggested (in general) a "Grip Legnth Reduction" but I brushed it off and continued on with the thread not thinking about it again... Until now!! 

'Putting my tail between my legs' per say but, I'm looking to do a grip length reduction on a Glock 19, to be the size of a 26 mainly for better concealment along with a multitude of other reasons (some stated above). But nonetheles, I would like comments, questions and options of this idea. 

Or would it just be better to just get the 26 and 'deal with it'? 

Thanks and I look forward to a responce,

jbultman


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The inherent accuracy between the 19 and 26 are de minimis at best, especially for a SD carry weapon. The recoil may be a little more perceived but in 9mm nothing substantial. What are your other reasons to do a grip reduction on a 19? Hickok45 shoots as well with a 26 as with a 19 and with a 27 as with a 23 and shooting 80 yards on in.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I did a similar conversion (G17 reduced to G19-length gripframe) many years ago, and I very much like and endorse the concept (see my avatar photo, to the left of this post). If the longer slide is going into your pants anyway (IWB carry), there is no reason to deliberately handicap yourself with the shorter sight radius and reduced velocity of a subcompact model just to get better concealment.

When I did mine, I also took the opportunity to slightly re-contour the rear of the grip frame to better fit the curve of my hand, with very favorable results. 

Denner makes a good point, that the baby Glocks generally shoot very nearly as well as the longer models (for well-practiced shooters, at least), but not everyone is a highly skilled shooter with a nearly unlimited ammo budget. If you haven't shot a G26 yet, you may want to get your hands on one and run a few hundred rounds through it AND a G19, just so you know the comparative capabilities of both prior to spending money on a conversion.

As long as you realize you are seriously reducing the potential resale value of your pistol, and you are okay with that, then there is no real reason NOT to do it, in my opinion. Other folks may not agree, but customized pistols of any type are customized based on the wants/needs of the owner, not other folks'.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Recoil with the 9mm in either of these guns is pretty much a non-issue. I have a Kahr PM9 which weights only 14 ounces and is smaller than a G26 and it handles 9mm just fine. So a G26 is not going to be a concern recoil wise. What is going to be a concern is the lower round capacity if anything. Between these two choices for me it would be a no-brainer; the G19 would get the nod. However in your situation, the G26 does make a lot of sense. They do conceal better and you could carry a G19 magazine as a backup. To increase your purchase on the G26, consider a Pierce magazine extension in its +1 configuration. I have this on both my G26 and G27 and it does help your grip.


----------



## jbultman (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright sounds good, thanks for the help guys... 26 it is then


----------



## STEPHANO (Aug 24, 2013)

Good choice! I love mine.....


----------

